# Plastic Bottle Hacks



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2015)

[h=1]These 23 Plastic Bottle Hacks will help to decorate your home.[/h]
CLICK HERE AND CHECK THEM ALL OUT


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2015)

These are simply amazing! I doubted the chandelier until it was it all assembled! Great uses, all but I'm partial to this one:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice collection of uses, but  *A LOT OF WORK* for each one.


----------

